# Can rats eat quinoa?



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I bought some quinoa flakes (it's similar to oatmeal but made of quinoa) and I didn't really like it, so I gave some to my rat...and he loves it! Would it be safe to feed him the rest of the box over the next couple months?


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't see why not, seems pretty harmless. Don't take my word for it, though.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I like quinoa.. I would guess it would be fine for rats..


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

I've given my rats quinoa in the past. They seemed to like it. The stuff I had wasn't flakes, though. Little grains.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My rats have eaten it before, no problems


----------

